# Pork shoulder



## Chefmjg4635 (Aug 7, 2021)

How much liuid do you inject into a pork shoulder. I have never done a pork shoulder with marinade injected into one. 
             Thanks
              Mike


----------



## kruizer (Aug 7, 2021)

Pork shoulder needs no injection. It has a high fat content and will be very moist when smoked to probe tenderness.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Aug 7, 2021)

I’ve never injected. I just use the juice in the foil after I wrap it and make some of Jj’s finishing sauce.  I don’t see a use to inject pork butts, I just keep it simple. What is making you want to inject one? Not saying it’s wrong. A lot of people do I just never have and try to avoid extra steps if I can.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 7, 2021)

I don't inject mine either, but plan to try it on the next one . 
If thats what you want to do go for it . 
Not sure what you're injecting with , but it will naturally hold about 10 % . Any more than that will leach back out . So I always just pump as much as it will take on chickens and pork loins.  
Let us know how it turns out .


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 7, 2021)

Chefmjg4635 said:


> How much liuid do you inject into a pork shoulder. I have never done a pork shoulder with marinade injected into one.
> Thanks
> Mike


You mean a whole shoulder, the butt and picnic?  A 20# front leg?  Inject as much as it will hold.  Shoot it deep  around the bones, you won't be sorry.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 7, 2021)

I'm watching! Are you just injecting for flavor or are you wanting to cure it and smoke for ham?

Ryan


----------



## Chefmjg4635 (Aug 8, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> I'm watching! Are you just injecting for flavor or are you wanting to cure it and smoke for ham?
> 
> Ryan


Doing ut for flavor


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Aug 8, 2021)

Like most have said, I don't inject. I get the additional flavor that I'm looking for when I pull it and add a finishing sauce.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 8, 2021)

I dont inject Butts either. The pork has never come out dry and the Finishing Sauce SmokingUPnorth mentioned adds extra moisture flavor and some Tang to cut the fat.
If you choose to Inject, you are pushing Bacteria from the surface into the sterile interior. No big deal, UNLESS your smoker craps out before the Internal Temp (IT) reaches 140°F. Babysit the smoker the first 4 to 5 hours, then a Remote Thermometer with a High/Low Temp Alarm, will let you get some sleep if smoking overnight...JJ


----------



## schlotz (Aug 8, 2021)

I never inject, but I do brine. See BUTT recipe in the sig below.


----------



## Inscrutable (Aug 8, 2021)

Same here. If injecting, maybe work better during brine? But maybe for safety not good idea to pierce big muscle and have it sit a long time (?)


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 8, 2021)

I use Pops brine with some extra spices, I inject the butt until it won’t hold anymore liquid, then bag it up & put the remaining liquid in the bag, making sure it is completely submerged. I leave it in the brine for 24 hours, then rinse it off & put my rub on it & smoke it. Everybody loves it!
Al


----------



## bdawg (Dec 4, 2021)

I'm in the never inject camp.  Catch the juice and de-fat it (ie, cool it down in the fridge, then scoop up the fat that solidifies), then use it later when serving.  Usually I add some bbq sauce, apple juice, and apple cider vinegar to it to make that.  Works and tastes great.


----------

